# Apache 2.0: Allow Index Browsing?



## Akito

I am trying to find the conf setting to allow users to browse directory contents. Right now I just get a 403 forbidden when I try to browse.

Thanks!


----------



## brendandonhu

Its probably in htaccess. Open any files called .htaccess on the server, and remove the line
IndexIgnore *
from each of them.


----------



## Akito

I was unable to find any HTACCESS files, this is a fresh install of apache. It did it for every subdirectory as well.


----------



## amp3

you will need to make the .htaccess file yourself.. do you have control over the apache install? i.e. did you install it?

if so have a look at your apache server Options or http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/core.html#options


----------



## Squashman

isn't there an IndexIgnore statement in you httpd.conf file.


----------



## Akito

I found this line:
IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* RCS CVS *,v *,t

And commented it out. Restarted apache. Nothing.


----------



## Squashman

Put this in an .htaccess file in the directory you want Indexing to occur.

Options +Indexes


----------



## Akito

Thanks lwd


----------

